# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΒΑΝΕΣ

## nikakis30

Μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει τι χρησιμεύει το κόκκινο καλώδιο που έχουν και γιατί συνδέετε με τον πίνακα αυτονομίας?Και προσθέτοντας στην ερώτηση την εντολή για το κλείσιμο ποιός την δίνει?(Αυτό γιατί θέλω να συνδέσω την φάση κατευθείαν με τους θερμοστάτες μέσα στα κουτιά με τις ηλεκτροβάνες και δε μου φτάνουν τα καλώδια συνολικά που έχω κατεβάσει με σπυράλ.Συνδέοντας την φάση που θα παίρνω όταν ανοίγω τους θερμοστάτες θα ανοίγουν και οι ηλεκτροβάνες.Όταν κλείνω τους/τον θερμοστάτη θα κλείνουν και οι/η ηλεκτροβάνα/νες ή θα περιμένει/νουν κάποια εντολή από το κόκκινο καλώδιο οι ηλεκτροβάνα/νες?Υπόψιν θέλω να μένει η τελευταία ανοικτή όταν κλείνουν οι θερμοστάτες.)

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

Οι ηλεκτροβάνες όταν πάρουν ρεύμα, ανοίγουν. Οταν κόψεις το ρεύμα κλείνουν. Παίρνουν εντολή (ρεύμα) κατευθείαν από τους θερμοστάτες. Το κόκκινο καλώδιο που αναφέρεις πάει στον πίνακα αυτονομίας για να δώσει εντολή έναρξης (τον καυστήρα, κυκλοφορητή και μετρητή ωρών). 
Θέλεις να μείνει η τελευταία ανοιχτή για να κάνεις αποθέρμανση του λέβητα???
Νομίζω πως υπάρχει ειδική συνδεσμολογία για αυτό στον πίνακα αυτονομίας.
Τι λέει το σχέδιο του πίνακα αυτονομίας?

----------


## JOUN

> Οι ηλεκτροβάνες όταν πάρουν ρεύμα, ανοίγουν. 
> Θέλεις να μείνει η τελευταία ανοιχτή για να κάνεις αποθέρμανση του λέβητα???
> Νομίζω πως υπάρχει ειδική συνδεσμολογία για αυτό στον πίνακα αυτονομίας.
> Τι λέει το σχέδιο του πίνακα αυτονομίας?



Μια και το ανεφερες:Υπαρχει ειδικη συνδεσμολογια στους πινακες αλλα οποτε το προσπαθησα δεν καταφερα να μεινει ανοικτη η τελευταια βανα.
Το εχει καταφερει κανεις;

----------


## JIM_6146B

> Μια και το ανεφερες:Υπαρχει ειδικη συνδεσμολογια στους πινακες αλλα οποτε το προσπαθησα δεν καταφερα να μεινει ανοικτη η τελευταια βανα.
> Το εχει καταφερει κανεις;



Πάρε τηλέφωνο στην jes  έχει πίνακα για αυτήν την συνδεσμολογία που θέλεις  

http://www.jes.gr/0010000002 

επίσης δές http://www.charmeg.gr/_docs/TB2_8_RRS_VER3.pdf

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

Νομίζω οτι το http://www.charmeg.gr/_docs/TB2_8_RRS_VER3.pdf που υπέβαλε ο  JIM_6146B τα λέει όλα!

----------


## JOHNY+

τωρα που ειπατε για ηλεκτροβανες , ξερεις κανεις που μπορουμε να βρουμε ηλεκτροβανες συνεχης τασης , μεχρι 12v .

----------


## JOUN

Μαλλον δεν διευκρινισα τι ρωταω:Τους πινακες που δειχνετε αλλα και πολλους αλλους τους εχω συνδεσει πολλες φορες συμφωνα με το σχεδιο για να μεινει η τελευταια βανα ανοικτη ΑΛΛΑ:
Δεν καταφερα τιποτα.Οτι και να γινει μολις κλεισει ο τελευταιος θερμοστατης κλεινει και η ηλεκτροβανα του μενει το νερο μεσα στον λεβητα με τα γνωστα αποτελεσματα.Ρωταω το εξης:Αφου η καθε ηλεκτροβανα παιρνει ρευμα ΜΟΝΟ απο τον θερμοστατη της πως ειναι δυνατον να μεινει ανοικτη οταν ο θερμοστατης σταματησει να της δινει ρευμα;Δεν πρεπει κατι αλλο να της δωσει ταση ωστε να παραμεινει ανοικτη;
Αν καποιος συναδελφος εχει κανει αυτη την συνδεσμολογια και του εχει δουλεψει ας πει κατι.Παρακαλω για απαντησεις διασταυρωμενες απο προσωπικη εμπειρια οτι δηλ. μενει η τελευταια βανα ανοικτη.
Τα σχεδια μπορει να λενε οτι θελουν αλλα η πραξη(σ'εμενα τουλαχιστον) λεει αλλα.

----------


## JOHNY+

μπορεις να βαλεις ενα χρονικο να καραταει την ηλεκτοβανα για λιγα λεπτα σε λειτουργια .

----------


## JOUN

Πολυ καλη ιδεα!Δεν μου ειχε ερθει ποτε.Βεβαια μιλαμε για μια συγκεκριμενη βανα αλλα δεν πειραζει,το θεμα ειναι να μην πεταει την ασφαλεια.
Τωρα που το ξανασκεφτομαι:Κι αν κλεισει η βανα με το χρονικο και μετα ζητησει θερμανση μια αλλη;Οταν κλεισει ειμαστε παλι στα ιδια.
Εκτος και βαλω χρονικο σε ολες αλλα δεν λεει και τοσο ετσι;

----------


## giorgos

Να επισημάνω κάτι οι ηλεκτροβάνες συνήθως έχουν μέσα ένα ρελε.σε αυτό το ρελέ δίνει εντολή ο θερμοστατης για να ανοίξει η ηλεκτροβάνα ΑΛΛΑ η φάση που χρησημοποιεί το μοτέρ για να ανοιξει/κλείσει είναι απο αλλο καλώδιο και όχι η ίδια φάση με του θερμοστάτη ωαυτό εκμεταλευόμαστε για να την αφήσουμε ανοικτη κόβωντασ αυτή τη φάση .Το κόκκινο καλώδιο δίνει την εντολή στον πίνακα αυτονομίας όταν ανοίξει τελείως η ηλεκτροβάνα..φίλε joun όταν παίρνεις ένα πίνακα και σου έχει συνδεσμολογία για να μένει η τελευταία ηλεκτροβάνα ανοιχτή σίγουρα το έχει προβλέψει αυτός που τον έφτιαξε.
Εχω συνδέσει αρκετές φορές.
Απλα κοίταξε ένα λάθος που μπορεί να κάνεις...
πρόσεξε που συνδέεις το μόνιμο ρεύμα που πάει στην ηλεκτροβάνα (μαύρο καλώδιο συνήθως) και όχι την εντολή απο το θερμοστάτη,αυτό πρέπει να έχει δική του θέση στις κλέμες.
Με τον τρόπο αυτο όταν κλείνει και ο τελευταίος θερμοστάτης αφοπλίζει κάποιο ρελέ στ5ον πίνακα με αποτέλεσμα να κόβει το μόνιμο ρεύμα στην ηλεκτροβάνα και άσχετα με το αν χάθηκε η εντολή απο το θερμοστάτη δεν μπορεί να κλείσει.
Με αυτή τη λογική λειτουργούν αυτοί οι πίνακες.Οπότε πρόσεξε μήπως κάνεις εκεί το λάθος.Γιατί πολές φορές ο πίνακας έχει άλλη κλέμα που λέει φάση και ουδέτερος προς θερμοστάτες και άλλη κλέμα που λέει φάση και ουδέτερος προς ηλ/ες έχει σημασία.

----------


## JOUN

> Με τον τρόπο αυτο όταν κλείνει και ο τελευταίος θερμοστάτης αφοπλίζει κάποιο ρελέ στ5ον πίνακα με αποτέλεσμα να κόβει το μόνιμο ρεύμα στην ηλεκτροβάνα και άσχετα με το αν χάθηκε η εντολή απο το θερμοστάτη δεν μπορεί να κλείσει.
> Με αυτή τη λογική λειτουργούν αυτοί οι πίνακες.Οπότε πρόσεξε μήπως κάνεις εκεί το λάθος.Γιατί πολές φορές ο πίνακας έχει άλλη κλέμα που λέει φάση και ουδέτερος προς θερμοστάτες και άλλη κλέμα που λέει φάση και ουδέτερος προς ηλ/ες έχει σημασία.



Τι ειπες τωρα...Εχω παθει πλακα.Εχεις απολυτο δικιο.Αυτος ειναι ο μοναδικος τροπος να μεινει ανοικτη η ηλεκτροβανα κοβοντας της το σταθερο ρευμα ωστε να μην μπορει να κλεισει.Ποτε δεν ειχα προσεξει οτι εχουν διαφορετικο σημειο τροφοδοσιας οι ηλεκτροβανες απο τους θερμοστατες.
Ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## billilis

Hello Joun,

Οι πίνακες αυτονομίας Charmeg κάνουν ακριβώς αυτό που λέει το εγχειρίδιοό τους. Στην περίπτωση που συνδεσμολογηθούν ώστε η να γίνεται αποθέρμανση στον τελευταίο καταναλωτή τότε κρατούν ανοικτή την ηλεκτροβάνα μέχρι την πλήρη αποθέρμανση του λέβητα. (μοντέλα ΤΒ-xR, TB-xD/DS)
Όταν ο πίνακας είναι πολλαπλών κυκλοφορητών με γκρούπ ηλεκτροβανών τότε μαζί με την ηλεκτροβάνα κρατούν ανοικτό και τον αντίστοιχο κυκλοφορητή.(μοντέλα TB-xΔ/2,3Κ)
Στην περίπτωση που η αυτονομία γίνεται με κυκλοφορητές μόνο (TB-xK, TB-xKS) τότε κρετιέται ανοικτός για όσο χρειάζεται ο αντίστοιχος κυκλοφορητής.

R&D Design Engineer
Charmeg

----------


## JOUN

Ωραια μια και απαντησες να σε ρωτησω κατι:Για να μεινει ανοικτη η τελευταια ηλεκτροβανα δεν χρειαζεται υδροστατης αποθερμανσης ετσι;Δηλαδη ο τελευταιος καταναλωτης παιρνει το νερο μεχρι η θερμοκρασια του να κατεβει κατω απο τη ρυθμιση του υδροστατη κυκλοφορητη οποτε σταματαει ο κυκλοφορητης;Μολις σταματησει ο κυκλοφορητης κλεινει και η τελευταια ηλεκτροβανα σωστα;
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## billilis

Ορθά. Ο τελευταίος καταναλωτής παίρνει νερό μέχρι ο λέβητας να αποθερμανθεί δηλ. ο υδροστάτης να πέσει κάτω από μια συγκεκριμένη θερμοκρασία. 
Το έρώτημα ποιό είναι?

----------


## JOUN

Κανενα απλως ηθελα μια επιβεβαιωση οτι τα λεω σωστα.Για το οτι κλεινει η τελευταια ηλεκτροβανα μολις κλεισει ο κυκλοφορητης δεν μου ειπες αν ειναι ετσι.Ευχαριστω.

----------


## billilis

Η τελευταία Η/Β δεν κλείνει όταν κλείσει ο κυκλοφορητής. Η Η/Β κλείνει όταν νέος καταναλωτής ανοίξει το θερμοστάτη του ενώ το σύστημα βρίσκεται ή έχει τελειώσει την αποθέρμανση.
Υδροστάτης κυκλοφορητή και υδροστάτης bypass ταυτίζονται.
Δες και www.charmeg.gr.

----------


## JOUN

Ενταξει,ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## makiskous

σε περίπτωση που η βάνα δεν έχει κοκκινο καλώδιο αλλα ένα πράσινο που στο σχέδιο δείχνει οτι πάει στον ουδέτερο(όχι το μόνιμο ουδέτερο που έχει έτσι κι αλλιως) και θέλουμε να κάνουμε αποθέρμανση με την τελευταία βάνα όπως ήδη συζητήθηκε τι κάνουμε? αν δώσουμε φάση απευθείας στον καυστήρα και πάρουμε την επιστροφή του σε αυτο το πράσινο καλώδιο θα δουλέψει? 
ευχαριστώ

----------


## FILMAN

Βάνα με δυο ουδετέρους; Κάτι δεν λες καλά. Για βάλε μια φωτο.

----------


## makiskous

06-10-10_1626.jpgεπειδη δεν φαινεται καλα 

γκρι --> Ν (ουδέτερος)
καφε --> φάση
ασπρο --> φαση μέσω θερμοστατη
πρασινο --> ουδετερος (σε παρενθεση λεει "ωρομετρητης")
κιτρινο --> γειωση

ουσιαστικα οπου οι αλλες βανες εχουν το κοκκινο (φαση προς καυστηρα) αυτη εχει ενα πρασινο που δειχνει στον ουδετερο..και λεω αν γινεται να δωσω φαση στον καυστηρα απευθειας απο τον πινακα και να φερω την επιστροφη του καυστηρα στο πρασινο αυτο καλωδιο της βανας..
η βανα ειναι Oromatic gm99
ευχαριστω και παλι

----------


## xrhstosmp

το πρασινο καλωδιο πηγαινει στον ωρομετριτη, και μετα τον ωρομετριτη στον ουδετερο. ειναι το ιδιο πραγμα με τις αλλες βανες που εχουν κοκκινο αγωγο, ειναι η "εντολη" της ηλεκτροβανας προς τον πινακα αυτονομιας, κυκλοφοριτη,καυστηρα οτι εχεις τελος παντων. απλα σε μπερδευει λιγο ετσι οπως ειναι "σχεδιασμενο".

----------


## makiskous

δηλαδη το πρασινο τετραγωνακι που εχει σχεδιασμενο εκει, σημαινει οτι αυτο ειναι το οποιοδηποτε φορτιο μου και απο εκει και μετα ουδετερωνω..
ευχαριστω πολυ xrhstos

----------


## Πανοςbmw

Για σου φιλε μου κανονικα η ηλεκτροβανα περνι εντολη και απω των θερμοστατη του κηκλοφοριτη για να μινη ανηχτη και μετα το κλησημο του θερμοστατη θα σου βρω σχεδιακη και θα το βαλω σορη για τα ορθογραφηκα ποτε δεν τα πηγενα καλα με την γραματηκη

----------


## IVAN BLANTIMIROF

Φϊλε Πάνο, μήπως μπορείς να στείλεις αυτό το σχεδιάκι ,γιατί με ενδιαφέρει και εμένα

----------


## Ioannis Nikolaou

παιδες καλησπερα, εχω ενα μικρο προβληματακι, εχουμε 4 διαμερισματα με αυτονομια,η αυτονομια ειναι ωροματικ, οταν ανοιγει ο 4ος τον θερμοστατη του για να ζεσταθει ο λεβητας ξεκιναει κανονικα και δουλευει για περιπου 3-5 λεπτα και κοβει, μολις περασει να κανα 3λεπτο ξαναξεκιναει και γινεται συνεχως αυτη η διαδικασια, μεσα στον πινακα εχει καει μια ασφαλεια 1,5Α αλλα δουλεει κανονικα με τους υπολοιπους θερμοστατες,τι λετε να παιζει?
παντως απ οτι καταλαβα καποιο ασφαλιστικο κοβει τον καυστηρα, ευχαριστω

----------


## sembel

Αυτή η ασφάλεια που κάηκε γιατί είναι ? Συνήθως γράφει πάνω στην πλακέτα π.χ. ( ηλ/βάνες , κυκλοφοριτής , καυστήρας ) .
Δεν μπορεί να δουλέυει κανονικά με μια ασφάλεια καμένη !!! Κάτι δεν δουλέυει , και αν αυτό είναι κυκλοφοριτής μπορεί να δημιουργήσει κ'άλλα προβλήματα όπως υπερθέρμανση του λέβητα. Οσο για τον καυστήρα που σβήνει μετά απο κάποιο χρόνο μπορεί να είναι και φυσιολογικό έχει έναν υδροστάτη συνήθος στους 75 βαθμούς , αν πιάνει αυτήν την θερμοκρασία ο λεβητας όταν κόβει τότε είναι εντάξει . Αν όμως δεν δουλέυει ο κυκλοφοριτής θα ανεβάζει γρήγορα την θερμ. στον λέβητα και θα κόβει πιο γρήγορα απ'ότι πρέπει γιατί το νερό δεν φέυγει στα διαμερίσματα !

----------


## Ioannis Nikolaou

φιλε μου σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σου,οι ηλεκτροβανα του δικου μου διαμερισματος δουλευει αρα λειτουργουν οι ηλεκτροβανες(ισως κανω λαθος) παντως εχει 5 ασφαλειες επανω ,ο υδροστατης ειναι ρυθμισμενος στους 80

----------


## stom

80 ειναι μαλλον πολυ ετσι κιαλλιως για τις συνθηκες της αθηνας. Δοκιμασε να τον βαλεις στους 70.
Αναφερομαι στον υδροστατη του καυστηρα.
Πρεπει να υπαρχει και του κυκλοφορητη, που πρεπει να ειναι γυρω στους 45

----------


## sembel

Για το 80 συμφωνώ είναι πολλά!! όταν υπάρχουν ηλ/βάννες , έκτός αν μένει η τελευταία ανοικτή όταν κλεινουν όλοι ! *70 είναι καλά !*
Του κυκλοφοριτή υδροστάτης μπορεί να μην υπάρχει ! Σε τέτοιες εγκαταστάσεις μπορεί να ξεκινάει με το ανοιγμα της πρώτης ηλ/βάννας και να σταματάει με το κλείσημο της τελευταίας .
Αλλά η ασφάλεια είναι άλλο θέμα ! Μπορεί να δουλέυουν όλες οι βάννες , θερμοστάτες , καυστήρας και να μην δουλέυει μόνο ο κυκλοφοριτής . Ολα μπορεί να έχουν ξεχωριστές ασφάλειες

----------


## Ioannis Nikolaou

ο κυκλοφορητης δουλευει κανονικα, για να πηγαινει καυτο το νερο στον τελευταιο το εχουν βαλει 80 το καζανι,το θερμοστατη του κυκλοφορητη θα τον βαλω στους 30 για να μην ακουγονται τα σωματα γκραν και γκρουν απο την αποτομη μεταβολη(διαστολη)θερμοκρασιας,παιζει να ειναι θερμοστατης του 4ου?

----------


## sembel

Δεν μας λές τελικά η καμένη ασφάλεια γιατί ήταν ?
Για να μην ακούγονται τα σώματα καλύτερα ο κυκλοφοριτής να ξεκινάει κατευθείαν και με κρύα νερά , (και με τούς 30 βαθμούς <<σοκάρονται>>) .
Βέβαια υπάρχουν πολοί τρόποι αυτονομίας δεν είναι τοσο απλά όσο θέλουμε το βάζουμε . Για να δουλέυει ο κυκλ. με υδροστάτη στούς 30 η 40 , τελος πάντον να μην σταματάει με το κλείσιμο της τελευταίας βάννας πρέπει *οπωσδήποτε* να έχεις μπα'ι'πας στην κεντρική στήλη η να μένει η τελευταία βάννα ανοιχτή.
Γράψε στούς πόσους βαθμούς ήταν ο υδροστάτης γιατί αν ήταν ψιλά περίπου 70-80 παίζει να είναι και υδροστάτης υπερθέρμανσης !!!
Τώρα αν ευθήνεται ο θερμ. του 4ου δεν νομίζω εκτός αν είναι κανένας ηλεκρονικός θερμ. με μεγάλη ακρίβεια και μικρό διφορικό (ας πούμε μισού βαθμού) δηλ. το έχει σε μία σταθερή θερμοκρασία ξεκινάει για λίγο και μόλις ανεβάσει κανένα βαθμό κόβει.
Οταν ανάβει όποιοσδήποτε άλλος πώς συμπεριφέρεται ο καυστήρας ?

----------


## Ioannis Nikolaou

ακομα και να μην  εχει φθασει στους 80 ο καυστηρας κοβει και στους 60c, σημερα παρατηρησα πως εκοψε και πηρε παλι σε λιγοτερο απο λεπτο,υπ οψιν πως οταν κοβει σβηνουν ολα πανω στο λεβητα και στον ωρομετρητη και φαινεται σε κατασταση αναμομης ο ωρομετρητης,με ενα φωτακι αναμενο που σημαινει οτι περιμενει εντολη(standby)

----------


## stom

Κατι δεν παει καλα... Λιγοτερο απο λεπτο εναυση ειναι συνταγη για βλαβες. Χρειαζεσαι καποιον που να ξερει τι γινεται εκει μεσα...

----------


## sembel

Αν κόβει και μένει στήν κατάσταση standby σημαίνει ότι έκοψε ο θερμ. που ζητούσε η ηλεκ/βάννα . Μπορέι να ισχύει αυτό που  έγραψα χθές για τον θερμοστάτη η να κοιτάξεις την ηλ/βάννα .
Αλλά εσύ η δεν θέλεις να βρείς το πρόβλημα η δεν διβάζεις τις απαντήσεις !!!  *Πές μας επιτέλος τι σκ@τ@ ήταν η καμένη ασφάλεια και με τα υπόλοιπα διαμερίσματα πως συμπεριφέρεται* για να βγάλουμε κανένα συμπέρασμα !

----------


## Ioannis Nikolaou

η συγκεκριμενη ασφαλεια δεν ξερω τι προστατευει,το κανει μονο στο τελευταιο διαμερισμα, σε ολα τα αλλα διαμερισματα δουλευει κανονικα

----------


## sembel

Τότε μένει η ηλεκ/βάννα η ο θερμοστάτης του 4ου , τί να πώ ?

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> Δεν μας λές τελικά η καμένη ασφάλεια γιατί ήταν ?
> Για να μην ακούγονται τα σώματα καλύτερα ο κυκλοφοριτής να ξεκινάει κατευθείαν και με κρύα νερά , (και με τούς 30 βαθμούς <<σοκάρονται>>) .



 *Κώστα (sembel*

*<< Για να μην ακούγονται τα σώματα καλύτερα ο κυκλοφοριτής να ξεκινάει κατευθείαν και με κρύα νερά , (και με τούς 30 βαθμούς <<σοκάρονται>>) >>.*

      Αν ξεκινάει ο κυκλοφορητής με κρύα νερά έχεις το πλεονέκτημα - αν το έχει -που αναφέρεις αλλά, έχεις το μειονέκτημα της σπατάλης ενέργειας, η επιλογή είναι στην κρίση του χρήστη. 
  <<ήταν ο υδροστάτης >>…<< υδροστάτης >>.
  Θερμοστάτης δε μας αρέσει γιατί υδροστάτης; 
  Η/Γ δεν είναι  παρατήρηση προς σένα μια γενική παρατήρηση είναι

----------


## taxideytis

...κάποιος πιο πάνω ρώτησε για ηλεκτροβάνες στα 12 volt...ναι υπάρχουν των αυτόματων ποτιστικών συστημάτων....και στα 9 ακόμα... :Wink:

----------


## sembel

Δεν ξέρω Ηλία γιατί (*και εγώ απορώ καμιά φορά ?*) αλλά έτσι έμαθα τοσά χρόνια να λέω *<<υδροστάτη>>* ότι έχει να κάνει με το νερό δηλ. επαφής στίς σωλήνες η εμβαπτιζόμενο του λέβητα , και *<<θερμοστάτη>>*  ότι έχει να κάνει με αέρα δηλ. χώρου , ψυγείου , κλιματισμού , αερολέβητα , αερόθερμου .

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> Δεν ξέρω Ηλία γιατί (*και εγώ απορώ καμιά φορά ?*) αλλά έτσι έμαθα τοσά χρόνια να λέω *<<υδροστάτη>>* ότι έχει να κάνει με το νερό δηλ. επαφής στίς σωλήνες η εμβαπτιζόμενο του λέβητα , και *<<θερμοστάτη>>*  ότι έχει να κάνει με αέρα δηλ. χώρου , ψυγείου , κλιματισμού , αερολέβητα , αερόθερμου .



  Καλημέρα.
  Ο έλεγχος θερμοκρασίας είναι απαραίτητος και σ΄όλα τα υγρά: νερό, πετρέλαιο, λάδι, υγρό άζωτο, κ.τ.λ.
  Μ΄αυτή τη λογική θα έπρεπε να έχομε: υδροστάτη, πετρελαιστάτη, λαδοστάτη, αζωτοστάτη, κ.τ.λ , αντίστοιχα.
  Μήπως είναι κατάλοιπο έκφρασης παρελθόντων ετών;  Το οποίο και πρέπει να καταργηθεί .

----------


## sembel

Άλλο η πίεση ! Γι'αυτήν έχουμε τον *πιεζοστάτη* !  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> Άλλο η πίεση ! Γι'αυτήν έχουμε τον *πιεζοστάτη* !



 Από λάθος μου έγραψα << πίεση >> αντί του επιθυμητού ‘θερμοκρασία”.
  Ευχαριστώ για τη διόρθωση.

----------


## GSR600

Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω ποιος ειναι ο ποιο ευκολος τροπος να ελενξω της ηλεκτροβανες τις πολυκατοικιας που διαμενω.Φυσικα χωρις να χτυπαω στο καθε διαμερισμα και να αναβω τον θερμοστατη.Λογικα οι ηλεκτροβάνες δέχονται φάση (ρέυμα) από δύο διαφορετικά καλώδια. μαύρο και ένα καφέ. Το μαύρο είναι σταθερή φάση (δηλαδή έχει πάντα ρεύμα) και το καφέ είναι εντολή από τον θερμοστάτη χώρου σωστα? Όταν δεχθεί ρεύμα από το καφέ τότε ανοίγει η βάνα. Αν κάνουμε διακοπή ρεύματος στο καφέ τότε το μαύρο δείνει εντολή να κλείσει.Οποτε εαν παρω φαση απο το μαυρο και το δωσω στο καφε δεν θα διαπιστωσω επιτοπου εαν λειτουργει(ανοιγοκλεινει η ηλεκτροβανα)?.Παρακαλω ας επιβαιβεωσει καποιος τα παραπανω ή αμα εχει καποια καλυτερη ιδεα.ευχαριστω.

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... ποιός είναι ο πιο εύκολος τρόπος να ελέγξω τις ηλεκτροβάνες της πολυκατοικίας ...



Ο μόνος τρόπος ελέγχου είναι συνολικά. Η ουσία του ελέγχου είναι να έχουν θέρμανση όσοι θέλουν και να μην έχουν αυτοί που δεν το ζήτησαν. H συνήθης βλάβη είναι στα μικροδιακοπτάκια θέσεως εντός της ηλεκτροβάνας ή κάποιο κομμένο.βραχυκυκλωμένο καλώδιο.

Ο σωστός έλεγχος είναι:
1. η ηλεκτροβάνα να είναι καλά βιδωμένη στον διακόπτη νερού

2. όταν ο θερμοστάτης είναι στη θέση OFF και ενώ έχει καλή θερμοκρασία το νερό να βλέπεις τη *φωτ.1 (OFF)* και NA ΜΗ ΜΕΤΡΑ ο ωρομετρητής

3, όταν ο θερμοστάτης είναι στη θέση ON και ενώ έχει καλή θερμοκρασία το νερό να βλέπεις τη *Φωτ.2 (OFF)* και *να μετρά* ο ωρομετρητής

Σημ.: "καλή θερμοκρασία νερού"= πάνω από την ελάχιστη για να λειτουργήσει ο κυκλοφορητής γιατί οι ωρομετρητές λειτουργούν μόνο όταν λειτουργεί ο κυκλοφορητής

*Φωτ.1 (OFF)* 


*Φωτ.2 (ON)* 

Δυστυχώς επειδή οι εποχές είναι "πονηρές" και όλοι είναι ευαίσθητοι με το χρήμα, καλό είναι να μην επέμβεις στα καλώδια και αν αυτό είναι αναπόφευκτο να τα τοποθετήσεις σταθερά και με δυνατότητα ελέγχου του "σωστού".
G

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω ποιος ειναι ο ποιο ευκολος τροπος να ελενξω της ηλεκτροβανες τις πολυκατοικιας που διαμενω.Φυσικα χωρις να χτυπαω στο καθε διαμερισμα και να αναβω τον θερμοστατη........................................  ..................



 << Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω ποιος ειναι ο ποιο ευκολος τροπος να ελενξω της ηλεκτροβανες τις πολυκατοικιας που διαμενω.>> ………….. << να ελενξω >>
  Αν ήμουν ένοικος της πολυκατοικίας, και σε έπαιρνα χαμπάρι να κάνεις τέτοιες ενέργειες θα σε πήγαινα τρέχοντας – να μην πω τίποτα άλλο - μέχρι τη χελιδωνού και θα σε γύριζα στο Μενίδι.

----------


## GSR600

> << Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω ποιος ειναι ο ποιο ευκολος τροπος να ελενξω της ηλεκτροβανες τις πολυκατοικιας που διαμενω.>> ………….. << να ελενξω >>
>   Αν ήμουν ένοικος της πολυκατοικίας, και σε έπαιρνα χαμπάρι να κάνεις τέτοιες ενέργειες θα σε πήγαινα τρέχοντας – να μην πω τίποτα άλλο - μέχρι τη χελιδωνού και θα σε γύριζα στο Μενίδι.



Βρε ηλια εγινα διαχειριστης πριν λιγες μερες και θελω να σιγουρευτω οτι ολες η ηλεκτροβανες δουλευουν σωστα γιατι ακουσα οτι αρκετοι ειχαν προβληματα λογω φτηνιαρικων απο τον κατασκευαστη και τους εχουν αντικαταστησει.Και αν καποιος πονηρηδης κανει το παγωνι και δεν λεει τιποτα και η ηλεκτροβανα του εχει κολησει ανοιχτει?Αυτο θελω να σιγουρεψω για να κοιμαμαι ησυχως τα βραδια.

----------


## JOUN

> Και αν καποιος πονηρηδης κανει το παγωνι και δεν λεει τιποτα και η ηλεκτροβανα του εχει κολησει ανοιχτει?



Αν κολλησει ανοιχτη δεν θα γραφει καθολου ωρες οποτε εσυ κατι θα καταλαβεις αφου ξερεις οτι ο πχ Παπαδοπουλος μενει κανονικα στο σπιτι του αλλα η καταναλωση του ειναι 0.

----------


## GSR600

> Αν κολλησει ανοιχτη δεν θα γραφει καθολου ωρες οποτε εσυ κατι θα καταλαβεις αφου ξερεις οτι ο πχ Παπαδοπουλος μενει κανονικα στο σπιτι του αλλα η καταναλωση του ειναι 0.



Kαι εγω αυτο νομιζα αλλα ελα που αρκετοι μενουν μεσα κανονικα και εχουν 0 ωρες ολο το χειμωνα!!Και λενε οτι δεν το αναβουν καθολου.Απο οτι μου εχει πει γνωστος ,γινετε να παιρναει το νερο και να ζεστενετε κανονικα και να μην γραφει ο ωρομετρητης.

----------


## JOUN

Αυτο λεω..Αν η ηλεκτροβανα μεινει ανοιχτη στο μισο η στα 3/4 της διαδρομης(λογω βλαβης η επεμβασης),το νερο περναει αλλα δεν γραφει ο μετρητης.Εσυ ομως θα πρεπει να ψυλιαστεις αν σε σπιτι κατοικησιμο βλεπεις 0 ωρες συνεχεια.Μπορεις να πας στο λεβητοστασιο(σαν διαχειριστης εχεις κλειδι φανταζομαι) και να πιασεις τις σωληνες αυτου που οι ωρες ειναι 0. Αν ειναι ζεστες τοτε κλεβει..

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... να περνάει το νερό και να ζεσταίνεται κανονικά και να μην γράφει ο ωρομετρητής.



Αυτό συνήθως το κάνουν με ξεβίδωμα της ηλεκτροβάνας και σήκωμα από τον υδραυλικό "διακόπτη". Περιστρέφουν το διακόπτη στο ON και ακουμπάνε την ηλεκτροβάνα η οποία δείχνει πάντα OFF. Μετά επειδή μπορεί να "ψηθούν" από την υπερβολική ζέστη, ανοιγοκλείνουν την γενική βάνα (κόκκινο χερούλι) ή ρυθμίζουν εσωτερικά τα σώματα.

Ο έλεγχος είναι "1. η ηλεκτροβάνα να είναι καλά βιδωμένη στον διακόπτη νερού" και να βλέπεις την φωτ. 1 (OFF).

Σαν διαχειριστής επιβάλλεται να κάνεις έλεγχο τώρα που είναι νωρίς.

Σημείωση: στην αυτόνομη θέρμανση οι σωλήνες περνούν σε κοινόχρηστο χώρο. Η επιφάνειά είναι πολύ μεγάλη και θερμαίνει τους κοινόχρηστους χώρους. Μην αφήνετε ανοικτά παράθυρα για να ... αερίζετε τις σκάλες! Αυτό να γίνεται ημέρες με ήλιο και μετά να κλείνετε όλα τα παράθυρα.

G

----------


## GSR600

Γιωργο σε ευχαριστω και για τις φωτο αν και οι ηλεκτροβανες που εχουμε δεν ξεβιδωνουν ευκολα.(εχουν αλλο τροπο βιδωματος).Βεβαια θα το κοιταξω και αυτο.Ομως αμα δωσω φαση στο καφε μπορω τελικα να δω τουλαχιστον αν γυρναει?
 Δες φωτο εδω :frown: SORRY δεν ξερω πως να τις μικρινω)

----------


## GeorgeVita

Ναι, έτσι πρέπει να γίνει. Κοίτα και τη συνδεσμολογία του κατασκευαστή:
http://www.jes.gr/xmsEditor/editor/p...e/525x5002.jpg

Αν θέλεις πάρε τους τηλέφωνο (http://www.jes.gr/0010000003/%CF%85%...%BE%CE%B7.html) και ρώτησε αν υπάρχει εξωτερική ένδειξη της κατάστασης Ανοικτό/Κλειστό, ίσως είναι αυτό το κόκκινο που φαίνεται στο πλάι της μεσαίας στην 1η φωτογραφία σου.

G

----------


## stom

Στις jes, το κοκκινο λαμπακι αναβει οταν η βανα ειναι ανοικτη.

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> Βρε ηλια εγινα διαχειριστης πριν λιγες μερες και θελω να σιγουρευτω οτι ολες η ηλεκτροβανες δουλευουν σωστα γιατι ακουσα οτι αρκετοι ειχαν προβληματα λογω φτηνιαρικων απο τον κατασκευαστη και τους εχουν αντικαταστησει.Και αν καποιος πονηρηδης κανει το παγωνι και δεν λεει τιποτα και η ηλεκτροβανα του εχει κολησει ανοιχτει?Αυτο θελω να σιγουρεψω για να κοιμαμαι ησυχως τα βραδια.



 > Αν έγινες διαχειριστής διαιρώ την ποινή με το 4!, αλλά πρέπει να βρεις άλλο τρόπο να ελέγχεις την κατάσταση, και αυτό για 2 λόγους: Α) ο διαχειριστής επεξεργαζόμενος τα καλώδια εγκλιματίζεται, σαν τους παπάδες που ψάχνουν το παγκάρι, και Β) προετοιμάζει το έδαφος για καμπίνες από τους τρίτους.

----------


## antonisc

lastscan.jpg  Την  συνδεσμολογία αυτή  την έκανα πριν 2 μέρες  είναι με παι πας  ο τελευταίος   που κλίνη  μένη ανοικτή η ηλεκτροβανα   και ο κυκλοφορητής    μέχρι  να παγώσει  το νερό

----------


## .::Nikos::.

Ξεθάβω το θέμα μιας και θέλω να ρωτήσω κάτι πάνω σε αυτό.

Καταρχήν να αναφέρω πως έχω ένα θερμοστάτη που δίνει 2 εντολές. Με την μία χειρίζομαι μία ηλεκτροβάνα που ζεσταίνει τα καλοριφέρ και με την άλλη ζεσταίνω το νερό στο καζάνι του ηλιακού. Δεν χρησιμοποιώ τίποτε άλλο (πχ ωρομετρητή) μιας και δε μου χρειάζεται προς το παρόν.

Είχε συνδέσει λοιπόν ο ηλεκτρολόγος τις 2 ηλεκτροβάνες αλλά αλλάχτηκε η μία σήμερα και αυτή που αντικαταστάθηκε είχε διαφορετικά καλώδια αλλά επειδή κοίταζα την άλλη που δεν αλλάχτηκε κατάφερα να κάνω τη συνδεσμολογια και να δουλέψει μια χαρά.
Θα ονομάσω την ηλεκτροβάνα που δεν αλλάχτηκε Η1, αυτήν που αλλάχτηκε με τα άκυρα χρώματα Η2 και την καινούρια Η3.

Η Η2 λοιπόν είχε:
Καφέ - Μόνιμη φάση
Μπλε - Ουδέτερος
Γκρι - Φάση από Θ.Χ. 
Μαύρο - Επιστροφή προς πίνακα ωρομετρητών (φάση)
Κόκκινο - Δευτερέυουσα εντολή
Κίτρινο - Γείωση

Η Η1 και Η3 έχουν τα ίδια:
Μαύρο - φάση
Μπλε - ουδέτερος
Καφέ - Φάση από Θ.Χ.
Κόκκινο - Επιστροφή προς πίνακα ωρομετρητών (φάση)
Κίτρινο - γείωση (έχει μόνο η Η3)

Η απορία μου είναι πάνω στη συνδεσμολογια που είχε κάνει ο ηλεκτρολόγος και είναι η εξής:

Μόνιμη φάση, ουδέτερος και εντολή από θερμοστάτη όλα μια χαρά στην ηλεκτροβάνα, αλλά το κόκκινο από την Η1 και το μάυρο της Η2 τα έστελνε σε κίτρινο στον λέβητα.  :Confused1: 
Εγώ τώρα έβαλα και το κόκκινο της Η3 μαζί με το άλλο στο κίτρινο προς λέβητα όπως ήταν δηλαδή η Η1 και δουλεύουν όλα κανονικά, αλλά μου έκανε εντύπωση... Δεν έχω ιδέα τι είναι το κάθε καλώδιο που πάει στον λέβητα.

Τι συμβαίνει με το κόκκινο?

Επίσης μία δεύτερη απορία. Όταν ο θερμοστάτης φτάσει την θερμοκρασία και κόψει την εντολή η ηλεκτροβάνα προφανώς κλείνει... Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι το νερό είναι ζεστό άρα δε θα πρεπε να κλείνει η ηλεκτροβάνα. Αυτό με νοιάζει πιο πολύ για τα καλοριφέρ μιας και έτσι ίσως χάνω θέρμανση (υποθέτω) αφού δεν κάνει κύκλωμα το νερό όταν είναι ζεστό... Γίνεται κάτι για αυτό;

Ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σας!

----------


## Holy Driver

Καλησπέρα

Αν και ρωτήθηκε προηγούμενα για 12v Η/Β, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν υπάρχει Η/Β για αυτοκίνητα.
Θέλω  να ελέγξω την ροή του ζεστού νερού από τον κινητήρα, για την θέρμανση  της καμπίνας. Η ντίζα που έχει το αυτοκίνητο έχει χαλάσει.
Μου είπαν πως είχε η Fiat σε κάποια μοντέλα της Η/Β για αυτό τον λόγο, αλλά δεν βρίσκω πληροφορίες στο νετ.
H  Η/Β βιομηχανικού τύπου που έχω δεν κάνει, γιατί το κέλυφος δεν αντέχει  πάνω από 50 βαθμούς Κελσίου. Επίσης είναι 24 volt, αλλά θα μπορούσα να  το βολέψω με ένα converter.

----------


## DLS 33

δες εδω....

http://viewitem.eim.ebay.gr/DC12V-El...917065473/item

----------


## pantelisyzfr1

για να μην ανοίγω άλλο θέμα θα ρωτήσω εαν μπορώ να παρακάμψω την ηβ ?

θέλω να την αφήσω ανοιχτή και απο τον θχ να δώσω εντολή στον πινάκα γίνεται ?

ευχαριστώ

----------


## thanasis 1

Να ρωτησω σημερα μου ηρθαν οι ηλεκτροβανες που ειχα παραγγειλει και αντι να ειναι
12v οπως ελεγε ειναι στα 220v μπορω να κανω κατι στο πηνιο??

----------


## thanasis 1

Μπορει να γινει καποια μετατροπη στο πηνιο ή οχι??
Τι λετε??

----------


## lepouras

είναι ηλεκτροβανες ή ηλεκτροβαλβιδες? βάλε καμιά φωτογραφία ή το σαιτ που τις αγόρασες, κάτι.

----------


## thanasis 1

Καλησπερα γιανννη αυτες ειναι.

----------


## lepouras

χμμμμμμμμ γίνετε αλλά ταλαίπωρα και ίσως να μην συμφέρει με την τιμή που έχουν. στην ουσία αν δεις και την 12βολτ πχ
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-DC-12V-E...3D401028506497

είναι ίδια βάση το πηνίο μόνο αλλάζει. το κακό είναι ότι το πηνίο είναι ανάμεσα σε πρεσαρισμένα λαμάκια και δεν γλιτώνεις την ζημιά  αλλά και να το κάνεις  πρέπει να βρεις και πηνίο.  μήπως λέω συμφέρει τελικά να πάρεις και τις 12βολτες?(πχ αυτές που σου έδειξα) και αν δεν σε εξυπηρετεί το γάμα σχήμα που έχουν ξεβιδώνεις από πάνω και τουμπάρεις τα πηνία πακέτο με την μεταλλική βάση. αλλιώς πρέπει να βρεις κάτι να σου ανεβάσει την τάση στα 220. 
πχ 
http://www.electroschematics.com/220...-ac-converter/
αν και ποιο πολλά θα σου κοστίσει στο τέλος.

----------


## thanasis 1

Ευχαριστω γιανννη,απλα νομιζα πως εαν πειραζα το υπαρχον πηνιο θα μπορουσα να το δουλεψω με 12v για
να γλιτωσω την καινουργα αγορα(οχι λογο χρηματων αλλα λογο χρονου).

----------


## lepouras

τα πηνία δεν μπορείς απλά να πεις αφαιρώ σπείρες και οκ θα βάλω 12 βολτ. θα πρέπει να ξανά τυλιχτούν με ποιο χοντρό σύρμα για να  πετύχεις την ίδια ηλεκτρομαγνητική δύναμη (κάτι τέτοιο τέλος πάντων  :Rolleyes: ) που είχε με τα 220 για να μπορέσει να έχει την δύναμη να τραβάει ουσιαστικά τον μεταλλικό πίρο που έχει εσωτερικά.

----------

vasilllis (17-01-16)

----------


## stinger

μιας και το θεμα ειναι οι ηλεκτροβανες θα ηθελα να κανω μια ερωτηση..
σε μια εγκατασταση η επιστροφη απο τον θερμοστατη χωρου καταληγει στην ηλεκτροβανα και την αναγκαζει να ανοιξει..δουλευει ο καυστηρας και μετα απο λιγη ωρα ο χωρος πιανει θερμοκρασια και κλεινει ο θερμοστατης χωρου...σε περιπτωση που δεν υπαρχει αυτοματισμος που να κρατα την τελευταια βανα ανοικτη η ηλεκτροβανα θα ανοιγοκλεινει καθε φορα που ο χωρος θα πιανει-χανει θερμοκρασια?? αν ναι τι γινεται με τον κυκλοφορητη που θα εχει ζεστο νερο το καζανι και θα κλεινει η ηλεκτροβανα? θα πρεπει λογικα να υπαρχει ενα by-pass κυκλωμα για αποθερμανση κυκλωματος

----------


## vasilllis

> τα πηνία δεν μπορείς απλά να πεις αφαιρώ σπείρες και οκ θα βάλω 12 βολτ. θα πρέπει να ξανά τυλιχτούν με ποιο χοντρό σύρμα για να  πετύχεις την ίδια ηλεκτρομαγνητική δύναμη (κάτι τέτοιο τέλος πάντων ) που είχε με τα 220 για να μπορέσει να έχει την δύναμη να τραβάει ουσιαστικά τον μεταλλικό πίρο που έχει εσωτερικά.



Η.Ε.Δ ηλεκτρεγερτικη δυναμη.

----------


## vasilllis

> μιας και το θεμα ειναι οι ηλεκτροβανες θα ηθελα να κανω μια ερωτηση..
> σε μια εγκατασταση η επιστροφη απο τον θερμοστατη χωρου καταληγει στην ηλεκτροβανα και την αναγκαζει να ανοιξει..δουλευει ο καυστηρας και μετα απο λιγη ωρα ο χωρος πιανει θερμοκρασια και κλεινει ο θερμοστατης χωρου...σε περιπτωση που δεν υπαρχει αυτοματισμος που να κρατα την τελευταια βανα ανοικτη η ηλεκτροβανα θα ανοιγοκλεινει καθε φορα που ο χωρος θα πιανει-χανει θερμοκρασια?? αν ναι τι γινεται με τον κυκλοφορητη που θα εχει ζεστο νερο το καζανι και θα κλεινει η ηλεκτροβανα? θα πρεπει λογικα να υπαρχει ενα by-pass κυκλωμα για αποθερμανση κυκλωματος



Dωσε και περισοτερες πληροφοριες.
Υπαρχουν δυο βανες?διαμερισματος και μποιλερ?Υπαρχουν και αλλα διαμερισματα?Οντως πρεπει να υπαρχει ενα κυκλωμα ανοικτο.

----------


## stinger

δεν μιλαω για μια συγκεκριμενη εγκατασταση αλλα για την λειτουργια της ηλεκτροβανας καθε φορα που ο θερμοστατης χωρου ανοιγει και κλεινει...μου φαινεται περιεργο καθε φορα που ο χωρος θα πιανει θερμοκρασια να κλεινει η ηλεκτροβανα...τι γινεται με το υπαρχον ζεστο νερο τοτε??
συμφωνα με την συνδεσμολογια καθε ηλεκτροβανας καθε φορα που παιρνει μια εντολη απο τον θερμοστατη ανοιγει και οταν την χανει κλεινει...ετσι λοιπον καθε φορα που ο χωρος θα ζεσταινεται και θα χανει την εντολη απο τον θερμοστατη θα κλεινει και η ηλεκτροβανα και αυτο θα γινεται συνεχως οσο εχουμε τον θερμοστατη ανοικτο..
βεβαια αυτο το θεμα με το ζεστο νερο λυνεται κρατωντας την ανοικτη μεσω αυτοματισμου

----------


## JOUN

Δεν  χρειαζεται αυτοματισμος.Απλως το στθερο ρευμα των ηλεκτροβανων το δινεις απο εκει που παιρνει ο καυστηρας.
Ετσι οταν κλεισει ο καυστηρας επειδη δεν του δινει εντολη κανενας θερμοστατης, δεν παιρνει σταθερο ρευμα η τελευταια ηλεκτροβανα οποτε μενει ανοικτη(δεν εχει ταση για να ολοκληρωσει τον κυκλο της )

----------

FILMAN (19-01-16)

----------


## vasilllis

Ετσι.ο θερμοστατης δινει στον καυστηρα και σε ολες τις ΗΒ να κλεισουν εκτος απο αυτην που ανοιγει ο θερμοστατης της και αυτη στον ωρομετρητη της.οταν κοψει τωρα ο θερμοστατης μενει ανοιχτη η τελευταια μεχρι να την κλεισει η επόμενη εντολη

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΛΑΣ66

Καλή σας μέρα.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΛΑΣ66

Καλό μεσημέρι σε όλους.
Είμαι νέο μέλος στοφόρουμ, ιδιώτης, με βασικές γνώσεις ηλεκτρονικών και ηλεκτρολογικών.
Παρακαλώ την βοήθεια σας για μία σύνδεση με ηλεκτροβάνες.
Έχω ηλιακό θερμοσίφωνα και μπόιλερ λεβητοστασίου για ζεστό νερό χρήσης απο λέβητα πέλλετ.
Πρίν την είσοδο του ΖΝΧ στο σπίτι μεσολαβεί τάφ πάνω στο οποίο συνδέεται μία βάνα 1/2΄ που ανοίγει και κλείνει το ζεστό απο τον ηλιακό και μία βάνα που ανοίγει και κλείνει το ζεστό απο τον λέβητα.
Μέσα στο σπίτι υπάρχουν δύο ψηφιακά θερμόμετρα που μου δείχνουν την θερμοκρασία του ζεστού νερού είτε του ηλιακού, είτε του μπόιλερ.
Για να μην ανεβοκατεβαίνω στο λεβητοστάσιο για να κλείσω την μία βάνα και να ανοίξω την άλλη ανάλογα με το ποιό μέσο έχει περισσότερο ζεστό νερό, επιθυμώ να αντικαταστήσω τις χειροκίνητες βάνες με ηλεκτροβάνες.
Η κάθε ηλεκτροβάνα (220 volt) έχει 4 καλώδια,  φάση  ουδέτερο  μπλέ  κόκκινο.
Θέλω με 2 ανεξάρτητους διακόπτες να χειρίζομαι την κάθε βάνα.
Οι ερωτήσεις μου είναι:

οι    διακόπτες θα πρέπει να είναι ελατηριωτοί    ή  ON- OFF ?Η    φάση και ο ουδέτερος θα είναι κοινοί     και στις 2 ηλεκτροβάνες ή σε ξεχωριστές    γραμμές ?Πατώντας    μία φορά τον διακόπτη για να πάρει τάση    η ηλεκτροβάνα θα ανοίγει και    ξαναπατώντας τον θα κλείνει ή χρειάζεται    κάποιο κυκλωματάκι ?Πως    θα καταλαβαίνω εάν η ηλεκτροβάνα είναι    ανοιχτή ή κλειστή ?  Εννοώ οπτικά  απο    τον διακόπτη. Θα πρέπει να συνδέσω    κάποια ενδεικτική λυχνία ?Τα    καλώδια μπλέ και κόκκινο χρειάζονται    στην σύνδεση ή είναι εντολές για    κυκλοφορητή και θερμοστάτη ?Οι    ηλεκτροβάνες θα έχουν μόνιμα τάση και    αν ναι η εντολή άνοιξε  κλείσε πως θα    δίνεται ?
    Είμαι    υπόχρεος σε όποιον μου απαντήσει.
    Ευχαριστώ    πολύ.

----------


## lepouras

οι περισσότερες ηλεκτροβάνες έχουν 2 καλώδια(φάση ουδέτερο), μια εντολή που όταν δίνεις φάση ανηγει την ηλεκτροβάνα και όταν την κόβεις την κλείνει, και ένα καλώδιο  ακόμα που όταν ανοίξει και κλείσει η ηλεκτροβάνα βγάζει έξοδο φάση για την εντολή του καυστήρα.  εσύ μπορείς να βάλεις κάποια ενδεικτική λυχνία. για να ανοιγοκλείνεις την ηλεκτροβάνα θα βάλεις διακόπτη.  άρα εσύ θες από τις βάνες στους διακόπτες 7 σύρματα. τα 3 είναι φάση(μαύρο) ουδέτερο(μπλε) και γείωση(κίτρινοπράσινο), δύο χρώματα(πχ καφέ) για εντολές από τους διακόπτες προς τις ηλεκτροβάνες και δύο επιστροφές(πχ κόκκινα) από τις ηλεκτροβάνες προς τα λαμπάκια που θα είναι κάπου δίπλα στους διακόπτες(μπορούν να είναι μέσα στους διακόπτες αν πάρεις τους κατάλληλους με τέτοια υποδοχή).
την τροφοδοσία φάσης. ουδετέρου και γείωσης θα την δώσεις οπουδήποτε σε εξυπηρετεί στην πορεία όλου αυτού του καλωδίου(αν και καλό θα ήταν να δώσεις με κάποια γραμμή ανεξάρτητα από τον πίνακα με δικιά της ασφάλεια).
αν θέλεις να μην μπορούν να είναι ανοιχτές και οι δύο ηλεκτροβάνες ταυτόχρονα τότε θα βάλεις διακόπτη on off on. οπότε όταν θα ζητάς νερό από την μία παροχή θα κλείνει η άλλη και δεν θα ξεχάσεις και τις δύο ανοιχτές.

----------

FILMAN (05-04-16)

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΛΑΣ66

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την άμεση απάντηση και να διευκρινίσω ότι οι συγκεκριμένες ηλεκτροβάνες που έχω είναι νέου τύπου χωρίς γείωση.

Μήπως θα μπορούσες να μου απαντήσεις στα ερωτήματα  1 - 3.

 Η τάση στα καλώδια         για εντολές από τους διακόπτες προς τις ηλεκτροβάνες και δύο επιστροφές(πχ κόκκινα) από τις ηλεκτροβάνες προς τα λαμπάκια που θα είναι κάπου δίπλα στους διακόπτες(μπορούν να είναι μέσα στους διακόπτες αν πάρεις τους κατάλληλους με τέτοια υποδοχή).    θα είναι 220 και από που θα τις παίρνω ?
Έχω μπερδευτεί μερικώς και ένα σχεδιάκι έστω με το χέρι ίσως να με έβαζε στο σωστό δρόμο.

----------


## FILMAN

Όλα τα σήματα και οι τροφοδοσίες είναι 230V, δεν υπάρχει χαμηλή τάση. Εφόσον οι βάνες σου δεν έχουν γείωση τότε δεν θα τη συνδέσεις κάπου. Απόφυγε όμως να χρησιμοποιήσεις τον κιτρινοπράσινο κλώνο του καλωδίου που θα βάλεις για άλλη χρήση πέραν της γείωσης.

Για το χειρισμό θα χρησιμοποιήσεις διακόπτες και όχι μπουτόν. Οι βάνες δεν ελέγχονται με στιγμιαίες εντολές.

Τελικά δεν είπες. Θέλεις να έχεις δύο διακόπτες που από τον καθένα θα ανοίγεις - κλείνεις εσύ κατά βούληση την κάθε βάνα (οπότε θα είναι δυνατόν να είναι και οι δυο μαζί ανοιχτές ή και κλειστές); Ή θέλεις να έχεις ένα διακόπτη που στη μια θέση του θα είναι ανοιχτή η μια βάνα και στην άλλη θέση η άλλη, χωρίς ποτέ να είναι και οι δυο κλειστές ή ανοιχτές (κατά την αλλαγή όμως θα είναι για λίγο ανοιχτές και οι δυο);

----------


## vasilllis

> Καλό μεσημέρι σε όλους.
> Είμαι νέο μέλος στοφόρουμ, ιδιώτης, με βασικές γνώσεις ηλεκτρονικών και ηλεκτρολογικών.
> Παρακαλώ την βοήθεια σας για μία σύνδεση με ηλεκτροβάνες.
> Έχω ηλιακό θερμοσίφωνα και μπόιλερ λεβητοστασίου για ζεστό νερό χρήσης απο λέβητα πέλλετ.
> Πρίν την είσοδο του ΖΝΧ στο σπίτι μεσολαβεί τάφ πάνω στο οποίο συνδέεται μία βάνα 1/2΄ που ανοίγει και κλείνει το ζεστό απο τον ηλιακό και μία βάνα που ανοίγει και κλείνει το ζεστό απο τον λέβητα.
> Μέσα στο σπίτι υπάρχουν δύο ψηφιακά θερμόμετρα που μου δείχνουν την θερμοκρασία του ζεστού νερού είτε του ηλιακού, είτε του μπόιλερ.
> Για να μην ανεβοκατεβαίνω στο λεβητοστάσιο για να κλείσω την μία βάνα και να ανοίξω την άλλη ανάλογα με το ποιό μέσο έχει περισσότερο ζεστό νερό, επιθυμώ να αντικαταστήσω τις χειροκίνητες βάνες με ηλεκτροβάνες.
> Η κάθε ηλεκτροβάνα (220 volt) έχει 4 καλώδια,  φάση �� ουδέτερο �� μπλέ �� κόκκινο.
> Θέλω με 2 ανεξάρτητους διακόπτες να χειρίζομαι την κάθε βάνα.
> ...



1.on-off πρεπει να ειναι.
2.μπορουν να ειναι κοινοι,εξαρταται απο τον αυτοματισμο που θα φτιαξεις.
3.οχι.γυρνωντας στο ον η ηβ θα ανοιγει,πατωντας οφ,θα κλεινει.
οπτικα απο τον διακοπτη και εχει εντολη οπου Μπορείς να βαλεις λαμπακι,η εκκινηση καυστηρα η οτι θελεις αυτοματα.
4.μπορουν να εχουν μονιμα,μπορεις αμα θες με ενα χρονικο να το διακοπτεις μετα απο καθε χρηση.εξαρταται τον αυτοματισμο.
Φιλιππε ειναι το ζνχ οποτε και να μεινουν ανοιχτα και τα δυο δεν παθαινει τιποτα,απλα θα τραβαει νερο και απο τα δυο δοχεια.

----------


## lepouras

στο απάντησα αλλά μάλλον δεν το κατάλαβες. θα είναι διακόπτης. όπως έχουν τα φώτα. πατάς και ανάβει το φως. πατάς από την άλλη σβήνει το φως. έτσι και η ηλεκτροβάνα. αντί για λάμπα θα δίνεις στην επιστροφή ανοίγματος της ηλεκτροβάνας. όσο παίρνει τάση αυτή η επιστροφή την κρατάει ανοιχτή. όταν κοπεί την κλείνει. τα λαμπάκια θα είναι 220 και υπάρχουν διακόπτες (πχ legrand) που έχουν ένα διαφανές κενό στο πλήκτρο και πίσω από τον  διακόπτη μπαίνει και συνδέετε το λαμπάκι.
hlektrobana.jpg
το κόκκινο και το καφέ ως επιστροφές δεν ξέρω ποιο είναι ποιο στην δικιά σου περίπτωση. ίσως μια φωτογραφία στο σχεδιάγραμμα της ηλεκτροβάνας να βοηθήσει να δούμε ποιο χρώμα αντιστοιχεί πού.
η γείωση ανεξάρτητα αν δεν έχουν υποδοχή να συνδεθούν τα υλικά σου πρέπει να μπει και να υπάρχει εντός του καλωδίου ώστε να προστατέψει ενδεχόμενο πρόβλημα η ζημιά που μπορεί να συμβεί στην πορεία της γραμμής.

ωπ τώρα είδα ότι μπήκανε και τα παιδιά(Βασίλης Φίλιππος). οπότε θα πουν αν είναι όλα οκ με την πρότασή μου.

----------

FILMAN (05-04-16), 

vasilllis (05-04-16)

----------


## FILMAN

Σωστά Γιάννη απλώς το κόκκινο συνήθως είναι η έξοδος σήματος από τη βάνα οπότε στο σχήμα σου άλλαξε το κόκκινο με καφέ και το καφέ με κόκκινο

Ύστερα δεν ξέρουμε αν η μόνιμη παροχή και η εντολή είναι μαύρο και καφέ αντίστοιχα ή ανάποδα, μια φωτο του σχεδίου της βάνας θα μας βοηθήσει να το ξεκαθαρίσουμε.

----------


## lepouras

συμφωνώ Φιλιππέ. γιαυτό περιμένω μια φωτογραφία για να κάνω μια και καλή τις αλλαγές.

----------


## vasilllis

και επειδη το προχωρησες πολυ,προτεινω να βαλει κατι τετοιο http://papatheou.gr/hlektronikos-thermostatis-220v,οπου οταν πιανει ο ηλιακος πανω απο 50 βαθμους να κλεινει την βανα μποιλερ και να ανοιγει την βανα ηλιακος.
Αν βαλει και δευτερο μπορει να ελεγχει αυτοματα τον καυστηρα οταν δεν εχει ζεστο νερο απο τον ηλιο να αναβει τον καυστηρα να ζεστανει το μποιλερ.(αυτο ομως ειναι λιγο αντιοικονομικο καθοτι μπορει να το κανει και στις 3 την νυχτα,ωρες δηλαδη που δεν θα το χρειάζεσαι)

----------


## lepouras

Βασίλη και εγώ σκέφτηκα να του προτείνω κάτι τέτοιο πχ
http://www.skroutz.gr/s/4626173/General-ST-700.html
 ή και κάτι τέτοιο ποιο ολοκληρωμένο
http://liakosk.gr/products_pages/charme_e.html

αλλά μάλλον δεν θα θέλει να μπει σε τέτοιες διαδικασίες.

----------


## vasilllis

θα δδωσει τοσα φραγκα για ΗΒ σκεφτηκα το 30ρι -35ρι δεν κοστιζει ακριβα.βεβαια αυτο που αναρτησες ειναι το ιδανικο...Αν βαλεις δυο διακοπτες,δυο λαμπακια τζατζαλα ματζαλα,δεν θα εχει και τρελη διαφορα.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΛΑΣ66

lepoura   vasilimertzani και  FILMAN σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τον χρόνο σας και τις  κατατοπιστικότατες απαντήσεις σας.
Οι Η/Β είναι super Jes με χρώματα καλωδίων:  κόκκινο (φάση) εντολή στον πίνακα,
καφέ (φάση) από θερμοστάτη χώρου,      μαύρο  φάση  και  μπλέ  ουδέτερος.
Επιθυμώ να έχω δύο διακόπτες  που από τον καθένα θα ανοίγω - κλείνω  κατά βούληση την κάθε βάνα (οπότε θα είναι δυνατόν να είναι και οι δυο μαζί ανοιχτές ή και κλειστές)και όχι κάποιο αυτοματισμό.
Απλές συνδέσεις,οικονομικές.  Οι Η/Β κόστισαν 40 ευρώ η κάθε μια.
Με τα χρώματα καλωδίων που σας παρουσίασα εάν χρειάζεται να γίνει κάποια τροποποίηση στο σχέδιο του lepoura, θα με βοηθούσε.

----------


## lepouras

ε σιγά την τροποποίηση. απλά ανάποδα τα χρώματα κόκκινο και καφέ. οκ τα αλλάζω μην γίνει κάνα μπέρδεμα.
hlektrobana.jpg

----------

FILMAN (06-04-16)

----------


## panayiotis1

Διάβασα βιαστικά λίγο και ίσως να μην πρόσεξα καλα, αλλά υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος που θέλει ο Νίκος οπωσδήποτε 2 ηλεκτροβάννες αντί μίας τρίοδης? (όχι προοδευτικής λειτουργίας, ανοικτή/κλειστη εννοώ)

----------


## vasilllis

η τιμη μονο.
φανταζομαι και η ετοιμη εγκατασταση.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΛΑΣ66

> Διάβασα βιαστικά λίγο και ίσως να μην πρόσεξα καλα, αλλά υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος που θέλει ο Νίκος οπωσδήποτε 2 ηλεκτροβάννες αντί μίας τρίοδης? (όχι προοδευτικής λειτουργίας, ανοικτή/κλειστη εννοώ)



Θέλω 2 ανεξάρτητες Η/Β αφενός σε περίπτωση ηλεκτρικής ή μηχανικής βλάβης να μπορώ να διαχειριστώ ευκολότερα ξεχωριστά την κάθε είσοδο ΖΝΧ και αφετέρου όπως έγραψε ο Βασίλης, για την εγκατάσταση.

----------


## Runner

Καλημέρα.
Κάποιος που ξέρει από ηλεκτροβάνες αν μπορεί να βοηθήσει.

Μετακόμισα πρόσφατα σε πολυκατοικία με αυτόνομη θέρμανση (πετρέλαιο). Πριν μετακομίσω, πέρυσι τον Μάρτιο, είχα διαπιστώσει με τον προηγούμενο ιδιοκτήτη ότι το καλοριφέρ λειτουργεί.
Οι ηλεκτροβάνες των διαμερισμάτων βρίσκονται σε κάθε όροφο σε ειδικό χώρο.

Πήγα προχθές να ανοιξω πρώτη φορά την θέρμανση από τον θερμοστάτη. Ακούγεται ο ήχος του ανοίγματος ( διακόπτης θερμοκρασίας; ) αλλά το καλοριφέρ γιοκ. Τίποτα.

Η ηλεκτροβάνα μου (JES) δεν λέει να ξεκινήσει. Στα άλλα διαμερίσματα έχουν Siemens και λειτουργούν κανονικά.
*Με δοκιμαστικό κατσαβίδι διαπίστωσα ότι δεν έρχεται καθόλου ρεύμα στην κλέμα της ηλεκτροβάνας μου ενώ στις άλλες έρχεται κανονικά ρεύμα.*


Ένας καυστηρατζής μου είπε ότι μάλλον φταίει η ηλεκτροβάνα και μου ζήτησε 120euro για αλλαγή. 

Μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει τι μπορεί να φταίει και τι περίπου να κοιτάξω;

----------


## kioan

> Η ηλεκτροβάνα μου (JES) δεν λέει να ξεκινήσει. Στα άλλα διαμερίσματα έχουν Siemens και λειτουργούν κανονικά.



Έλεγχος της παροχής της ηλεκτροβάνας (L-N), εάν έχει τάση κανονικά. Αν ΟΚ ->
Έλεγχος παροχής θερμοστάτη χώρου (L-N), εάν έχει τάση κανονικά. Αν ΟΚ ->
Έλεγχος αν όταν ανάβεις το θερμοστάτη και ανεβάζεις την επιθυμητή θερμοκρασία, δίνει κανονικά τάση στην επαφή εντολής προς ηλεκτροβάνα. Αν ΟΚ ->
Έλεγχος αν η εντολή από τον θερμοστάτη χώρου φτάνει κανονικά στην επαφή της ηλεκτροβάνας. Αν OK ->
Ξεβίδωμα κεφαλής ηλεκτροβάνας (μοτέρ) από τον σφαιρικό διακόπτη (βάνα) και άναμα θερμοστάτη. Αν το μοτέρ της ηλεκτροβάνας γυρίζει τότε είναι κολλημένος ο σφαιρικός διακόπτης. Αν όχι έχει πρόβλημα η ηλεκτροβάνα.

----------


## Runner

> Έλεγχος της παροχής της ηλεκτροβάνας (L-N), εάν έχει τάση κανονικά. Αν ΟΚ ->



Στην παροχή της ηλεκτροβάνας δεν έρχεται καθόλου ρεύμα παρόλο που ανοίγω το θερμοστάτη.

Θεωρητικά το πρόβλημα είναι στον Πίνακα Αυτονομίας; Κάποια ασφάλεια; ή κάτι άλλο;

----------


## kioan

> Στην παροχή της ηλεκτροβάνας δεν έρχεται καθόλου ρεύμα παρόλο που ανοίγω το θερμοστάτη.
> 
> Θεωρητικά το πρόβλημα είναι στον Πίνακα Αυτονομίας; Κάποια ασφάλεια; ή κάτι άλλο;



Ο θερμοστάτης χώρου έχει ρεύμα; Ανάβει το ενδεικτικό λαμπάκι όταν λειτουργεί;
Ρωτάω γιατί συνήθως σε πολυκατοικίες αναχωρεί μία κοινή γραμμή L-N από τον πίνακα αυτονομίας προς όλες τις ηλεκτροβάνες και από την γραμμή αυτή τροφοδοτούνται και οι θερμοστάτες του κάθε σπιτιού. Θεωρητικά έτσι είναι και σε εσένα, θα μου έκανε εντύπωση να φεύγει από τον πίνακα αυτονομίας διαφορετική παροχή για κάθε ηλεκτροβάνα. Αν βέβαια δε δεις τη συνδεσμολογία στον πίνακα αυτονομίας δε μπορούμε να είμαστε σίγουροι.

----------


## Runner

> Ο θερμοστάτης χώρου έχει ρεύμα; Ανάβει το ενδεικτικό λαμπάκι όταν λειτουργεί;
> Ρωτάω γιατί συνήθως σε πολυκατοικίες αναχωρεί μία κοινή γραμμή L-N από τον πίνακα αυτονομίας προς όλες τις ηλεκτροβάνες και από την γραμμή αυτή τροφοδοτούνται και οι θερμοστάτες του κάθε σπιτιού. Θεωρητικά έτσι είναι και σε εσένα, θα μου έκανε εντύπωση να φεύγει από τον πίνακα αυτονομίας διαφορετική παροχή για κάθε ηλεκτροβάνα. Αν βέβαια δε δεις τη συνδεσμολογία στον πίνακα αυτονομίας δε μπορούμε να είμαστε σίγουροι.



Όχι δεν ανάβει κανένα λαμπάκι. Τον πίνακα αυτονομίας δεν τον έχω δει γιατί δεν είμαι ο διαχειριστής και δεν έχω κλειδιά για να μπω στο χώρο του καυστήρα. 
Άρα και συνεπώς θα πρέπει με τον διαχειριστή να κανονίσω να έρθει ο συντηρητής να δούμε τι τρέχει. 

Προς στιγμήν σκεφτόμουν μήπως οι βάνες παίρνουν ρεύμα από τους πίνακες των διαμερισμάτων, αλλά αυτό μάλλον δεν παίζει. 
Ελπίζω να λυθεί το θέμα, γιατί βλέπω να κάνω γιορτές φορώντας μπουφάν μέσα στο σπίτι...  :Lol:

----------


## FILMAN

Στο μαύρο καλώδιο της βάνας έπρεπε να ανάβει συνέχεια το δοκιμαστικό κατσαβίδι άσχετα από το τί κάνει ο θερμοστάτης, και όταν ανάβεις τη θέρμανση από τον θερμοστάτη πρέπει να ανάβει το λαμπάκι του και να ανάβει και το δοκιμαστικό αν το βάλεις στο καφέ καλώδιο της βάνας. Εφόσον εσένα δεν κάνει τίποτα από αυτά, τότε για κάποιο λόγο δεν έχεις παροχή από τον πίνακα αυτονομίας προς τη βάνα και τον θερμοστάτη σου (όχι, δεν παίρνουν ρεύμα από το διαμέρισμα).

----------


## Runner

> Στο μαύρο καλώδιο της βάνας έπρεπε να ανάβει συνέχεια το δοκιμαστικό κατσαβίδι άσχετα από το τί κάνει ο θερμοστάτης, και όταν ανάβεις τη θέρμανση από τον θερμοστάτη πρέπει να ανάβει το λαμπάκι του και να ανάβει και το δοκιμαστικό αν το βάλεις στο καφέ καλώδιο της βάνας. Εφόσον εσένα δεν κάνει τίποτα από αυτά, τότε για κάποιο λόγο δεν έχεις παροχή από τον πίνακα αυτονομίας προς τη βάνα και τον θερμοστάτη σου (όχι, δεν παίρνουν ρεύμα από το διαμέρισμα).



Ακριβώς όπως τα λες.
Στο μαύρο καλώδιο δεν ανάβει το δοκιμαστικό και επίσης στο καφέ με ανοιχτό το θερμοστάτη πάλι δεν ανάβει το δοκιμαστικό.
Ενώ στις άλλες κλέμες των διαμερισμάτων το δοκιμαστικό ανάβει.

Περιμένω την διαχειρίστρια να καλέσει τον συντηρητή για έλεγχο στον πίνακα αυτονομίας.

----------


## Runner

> Στο μαύρο καλώδιο της βάνας έπρεπε να ανάβει συνέχεια το δοκιμαστικό κατσαβίδι άσχετα από το τί κάνει ο θερμοστάτης, και όταν ανάβεις τη θέρμανση από τον θερμοστάτη πρέπει να ανάβει το λαμπάκι του και να ανάβει και το δοκιμαστικό αν το βάλεις στο καφέ καλώδιο της βάνας. Εφόσον εσένα δεν κάνει τίποτα από αυτά, τότε για κάποιο λόγο δεν έχεις παροχή από τον πίνακα αυτονομίας προς τη βάνα και τον θερμοστάτη σου (όχι, δεν παίρνουν ρεύμα από το διαμέρισμα).



Τελικά στο μαύρο καλώδιο παίρνω ρεύμα. Έκανα ξανά δοκιμή πριν λίγο και δίνει ρεύμα.
Στα άλλα καλώδια δεν έχω ρεύμα, είτε ο θερμοστάτης είναι κλειστός, είτε ανοιχτός.
Τι μπορεί να φταίει;

Έχω μπλέξει και πολύ άσχημα με τους υπόλοιπους στην πολυκατοικία (αδιαφορούν εντελώς) και δεν μπορώ να βγάλω άκρη. Δεν έχω και κλειδιά για το χώρο του καυστήρα.

----------


## vasilllis

Αν θυμαμαι καλα,εχεις μονιμη ταση και οταν ανοιξεις το καλοριφερ(θερμοστατη) τοτε δινει ταση σε ενα αλλο καλωδιο(μαλλον το καφε που λετε) και ανοιγει την ΗΒ.
Συγκεκριμενα σε εσενα αυτη την εντολη πρεπει να την δινει ο πινακας αυτονομιας.
Οταν λες αδιαφορουν τι πρεπει δηλ να κανουν;ο διαχειριστης δεν ανοιγει να ελεγχθει το συστημα σου;

----------


## Runner

> Αν θυμαμαι καλα,εχεις μονιμη ταση και οταν ανοιξεις το καλοριφερ(θερμοστατη) τοτε δινει ταση σε ενα αλλο καλωδιο(μαλλον το καφε που λετε) και ανοιγει την ΗΒ.
> Συγκεκριμενα σε εσενα αυτη την εντολη πρεπει να την δινει ο πινακας αυτονομιας.
> Οταν λες αδιαφορουν τι πρεπει δηλ να κανουν;ο διαχειριστης δεν ανοιγει να ελεγχθει το συστημα σου;



Μάλλον λειτουργεί όπως τα λες. 

Για την πολυκατοικία, προς το παρόν ψάχνω να βρω ποιος τελικά πρέπει να ελέγξει το σύστημα, γιατί δεν μπορώ να καλέσω εγώ όποιον θέλω.

----------


## rama

Αν αδιαφορούνε, κάνε το εξής: Βγάλε την ηλεκτροβάνα, και με κατσαβίδι γύρνα να ανοίξει η ροή. Θα ζεσταίνεσαι έστω κι ένας από τους άλλους δύο να έχει ανοιχτό το καλοριφέρ του, χωρίς εσύ να γράφεις ώρες.

----------


## Runner

*Παιδιά ευχαριστώ πραγματικά*, γιατί με την βοήθειά σας κατάφερα να εντοπίσω το πρόβλημα και τελικά χθες αργά το βράδυ έστω και για λίγο το άνοιξα το καλοριφέρ.

Το πρόβλημα είναι στον θερμοστάτη. Αυτός ο ΙΜΙΤ, έχει και από κάτω συρόμενο διακόπτη που στη θέση ON δεν κάνει καλή επαφή. Τον ανοιγόκλεισα δυο/τρεις φορές μπας και συνέλθει και κάποια στιγμή είδα το λαμπάκι να ανάβει. 
Διαπίστωσα όμως ότι ο διακόπτης τα έχει φτύσει, έχει χαλαρώσει και με το παραμικρό κλείνει.

Θα τον αλλάξω τον θερμοστάτη. 
Ο καυστηρατζής της πολυκατοικίας μου ζητά συνολικά *45euro* για έναν Siemens.
Είναι καλή η τιμή; 

Αυτά τα αλλάζουν και ηλεκτρολόγοι ξέρετε;

----------


## vasilllis

> *Παιδιά ευχαριστώ πραγματικά*, γιατί με την βοήθειά σας κατάφερα να εντοπίσω το πρόβλημα και τελικά χθες αργά το βράδυ έστω και για λίγο το άνοιξα το καλοριφέρ.
> 
> Το πρόβλημα είναι στον θερμοστάτη. Αυτός ο ΙΜΙΤ, έχει και από κάτω συρόμενο διακόπτη που στη θέση ON δεν κάνει καλή επαφή. Τον ανοιγόκλεισα δυο/τρεις φορές μπας και συνέλθει και κάποια στιγμή είδα το λαμπάκι να ανάβει. 
> Διαπίστωσα όμως ότι ο διακόπτης τα έχει φτύσει, έχει χαλαρώσει και με το παραμικρό κλείνει.
> 
> Θα τον αλλάξω τον θερμοστάτη. 
> Ο καυστηρατζής της πολυκατοικίας μου ζητά συνολικά *45euro* για έναν Siemens.
> Είναι καλή η τιμή; 
> 
> Αυτά τα αλλάζουν και ηλεκτρολόγοι ξέρετε;



-ναι
-και ναι(και ηλεκτρολογοι και υδραυλικοι  και μπογιατζηδες,ψιλικατζηδες κλπ συναφη)

----------


## Runner

> -ναι
> -και ναι(και ηλεκτρολογοι και υδραυλικοι  και μπογιατζηδες,ψιλικατζηδες κλπ συναφη)




ok. Ευχαριστώ!...  :Wink:

----------


## Runner

Παιδιά καλημέρα και χρόνια πολλά. Το πρόβλημα επιλύθηκε με αντικατάσταση του θερμοστάτη με έναν Siemens.

Και μία ερώτηση για εγκυκλοπαιδικούς λόγους.
 Έχετε ακούσει αν η αντικατάσταση του θερμοστάτη μπορεί να προκαλέσει σοβαρό πρόβλημα στον πίνακα αυτονομίας της θέρμανσης του κτιρίου; 
Ηλεκτρολόγοι και καυστηρατζήδες το αποκλείουν αυτό.
Ωστόσο ένας υδραυλικός που ασχολείται κυρίως με σώματα καλοριφέρ, το ανέφερε σε μία κουβέντα.

----------


## FILMAN

Ναι, άμα πάνω στην αλλαγή ή από λάθος (βλέπε τυχαία) σύνδεση βραχυκυκλώσεις φάση με ουδέτερο μπορεί να σηκωθεί και κανένας χαλκοδιάδρομος στην πλακέτα του πίνακα αυτονομίας.

----------

kioan (29-12-16)

----------


## Runner

Μου κάνει εντύπωση που μόνο ένας υδραυλικός μου το είπε αυτό. Περίεργα πράγματα...  :Confused1:

----------


## FILMAN

Ε, φαίνεται ότι αυτός έκανε δοκιμές με τα καλώδια στην τύχη μέχρι να δουλέψει ο θερμοστάτης, αλλά τελικά όπως αποδείχτηκε τις έκανε μέχρι να κάψει τον πίνακα αυτονομίας.

----------


## Runner

:Biggrin:  χα!χα! καλό!...

----------


## basil265619

Καλησπέρα θα ήθελα τη βοήθειά σας. Σας ανεβάζω φωτογραφία του πίνακα αυτονομίας jes, καθώς και τις οδηγίες εγκατάστασης αυτού. Από ότι έχω καταλάβει η συνδεσμολογία που έχει ακολουθηθεί είναι αυτή με τους διόδους χωρίς όμως να δίνεται η δυνατότητα να μένει η τελευταία ηλεκτρόβανα ανοιχτή. Η ερώτηση είναι η εξής: αν συνδέσω ένας θερμοστάτης επαφής στην κάτω κλεμα της φωτογραφίας, στις θέσεις 4,4 θα δίνεται έτσι η δυνατότητα να μένει η τελευταία ηλεκτρόβανα ανοιχτή και έτσι να κάνει απόθερμανση ο λέβητας η χρίζεται κάποια άλλη συνδεσμολογία. ΕυχαριστώIMG_20170105_120622.jpg SYNDESMOLOGIA.pdf

----------


## el greco 1

βαση τη συνδεσμολογια θα σου κανει αποθερμανση.

----------


## basil265619

Ευχαριστώ θα το δοκιμάσω και σας πω

----------


## arion63

δεν σου μένει ανοιχτή λόγο που έχεις κινεί φάση στις βανες με τους θερμοστάτες 
αν δεν έχεις  bypass στις κεντρικές στήλες μην βάλεις τις εντολές 4 4 θα σπάσεις τον κυκλοφορητής




http://www.mgavrielatos.gr/Jes_files/SYNDESMOLOGIA.pdf

----------


## basil265619

Επίσης να συμπληρώσω επειδή πρόκειται για τριόροφη οικοδομή με αυτονομία σε κάθε όροφο και κάθε φορά που δίνεται εντολή να άνοιξει η ηλεκτρόβανα για την θέρμανση του διαμερίσματος δίνεται εντολη να άνοιξη και ηλεκτρόβανα του ηλιακού του  αντίστοιχου διαμερίσματος. Υπάρχει δυνατό τητα να γίνεται by bass με με κάποιον τρόπο στον ηλιακό. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## el greco 1

γινεται αλλα με αλλο αυτοματισμο οχι με τον υπαρχων θελει επεκταση

----------


## basil265619

Τελευταία ερώτηση και ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες, οποτε αν κατάλαβα δεν απαιτείται καινούργιος πίνακας αυτονομίας αλλά κάποια σύνδεση εξειδικευμενη όπου απαιτούνται γνώσεις καυστηρατση η ηλεκτρολόγου.

----------


## el greco 1

ηλεκτρολογου

----------


## arion63

το πιο απλό είναι να ρήξης μόνο ένα καλώδιο για να τροφοδότησης τους θερμοστάτες ξεχωριστά και ξεμπερδεύεις για να κάνεις τον αυτοματισμό με τους ηλιακούς και αυτό γίνετε προσθέτοντας ρελέ αλλά πάλι πρέπει η εντολή να έρθει στον πίνακα αυτονομίας όποτε πιο απλό να τραβήξεις ένα καλώδιο
η αλλιώς στο τελείωμα πάνω στην ταράτσα γεφυρώνεις τις στήλες και βάζεις την εντολή 4 4 αλλα δεν θα εκμεταλλεύεσαι την θερμότητα που έχει παράγει ο λέβητας

----------


## basil265619

Το θέμα μου είναι ότι θέλω να κάνω την απόθερμανση στους ηλιακούς ώστε να έχουν ζεστό νερό χωρίς κοστος και ο λέβητας να αποθερμενεται. Επίσης δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο εύκολο είναι να τραβήξουμε εκ νέου καλωδιο σε κάθε διαμερισμα. Θα φωνάξω ηλεκτρολόγο να δω τι θα μου προτείνει.

----------


## arion63

πριν φωνάξεις τον ηλεκτρολόγο φώναξε τον καυστιρατζι σου να σου πει ακριβώς τι γίνετε και τι καλώδια χρειάζεσαι

----------


## pantelisyzfr1

άφησε ανοιχτές μόνιμα τις ηλεκτροβανες τον ηλιακών

----------


## vasilllis

> Το θέμα μου είναι ότι θέλω να κάνω την απόθερμανση στους ηλιακούς ώστε να έχουν ζεστό νερό χωρίς κοστος και ο λέβητας να αποθερμενεται. Επίσης δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο εύκολο είναι να τραβήξουμε εκ νέου καλωδιο σε κάθε διαμερισμα. Θα φωνάξω ηλεκτρολόγο να δω τι θα μου προτείνει.



την
καλυτερη επιλογη θα κανεις.Πραγματικα θα εχεις δωρεαν ζεστο νερο.
Κλεινοντας ο θερμοστατης στους 40(αντε να πω και 50 ,μια και θα το αναφερετε) στον ηλιακο θα εχει 10 βαθμους λιγοτερους.Αποτελεσμα θα ειναι αντι να ζεσταινει το νερο θα ζεσταινει το ζνχ το νερο του καυστηρα.
Τελειως λαθος σκεψη τελειως λαθος επιλογη.να κανεις το τελειως αντιθετο.

----------


## ΒασίληςΠάτρα

Καλησπερα.
Θα ήθελα την βοήθεια σας για ένα πρόβλημα που έχω με ηλεκτροβανα Jes σε πολυκατοικία με αυτόνομη  θέρμανση. Δεν γυρίζει το μοτέρ της ηλεκτροβανας. Είμαι άσχετος από  ηλεκτρολογικά. Αυτό  που παρατήρησα είναι το εξής. Οταν ανοιγω και κλεινω το διακόπτη του καλοριφέρ από το διαμέρισμα μου  ανάβει σβήνει το λαμπάκι στην ηλεκτροβανα κάνοντας τον χαρακτηριστικό ήχο τικ τακ. Την άνοιξα και στο ρελε επισης ανάβει ένα μικρό λαμπάκι που έχει. Ένα δεύτερο λαμπάκι που έχει δεν το είδα να ανάβει. Μπορεί να φταίει το ρελε και πως μπορώ να το ελέγξω; Είναι κάτι άλλο που να μπορώ να κάνω μόνος μου μήπως και γλιτώσουμε την αγορά καινούριας ; 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον χρόνο σας.

----------


## antonisfa

> Καλησπερα.
> Θα ήθελα την βοήθεια σας για ένα πρόβλημα που έχω με ηλεκτροβανα Jes σε πολυκατοικία με αυτόνομη  θέρμανση. Δεν γυρίζει το μοτέρ της ηλεκτροβανας. Είμαι άσχετος από  ηλεκτρολογικά. Αυτό  που παρατήρησα είναι το εξής. Οταν ανοιγω και κλεινω το διακόπτη του καλοριφέρ από το διαμέρισμα μου  ανάβει σβήνει το λαμπάκι στην ηλεκτροβανα κάνοντας τον χαρακτηριστικό ήχο τικ τακ. Την άνοιξα και στο ρελε επισης ανάβει ένα μικρό λαμπάκι που έχει. Ένα δεύτερο λαμπάκι που έχει δεν το είδα να ανάβει. Μπορεί να φταίει το ρελε και πως μπορώ να το ελέγξω; Είναι κάτι άλλο που να μπορώ να κάνω μόνος μου μήπως και γλιτώσουμε την αγορά καινούριας ; 
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον χρόνο σας.



Το πιο πιθανό είναι να είναι κολλημένη, εννοώ το μηχανικό της μέρος.
Ρεύμα πάει στο πηνίο (δεν υπάρχει ρελέ ούτε μοτέρ σε αυτές)) και να δείχνει ότι δουλεύει να δέχεται ρεύμα το πηνίο αλλά δε δουλεύει εσωτερικά.
Αν γνωρίζεις να τη λύσεις για καθάρισμα καλώς κάντο. Αν όχι φώναξε μάστορα για καθαρισμό πρώτα και μετά για αντικ/ση αν έχει κολλήσει μόνιμα.
Καμιά φωτο να δούμε?

----------


## vasilisd

antonisfa εσύ μιλάς για μαγνητική βάνα http://www.aircoline.gr/0D99E947.el.aspx ενώ ο παθών μιλάει για ηλεκτροβάνα http://www.kotsovos.gr/index.php/mai...E%B1%CF%82-jes
Βασίλη, λύσε τις βίδες και αφαίρεσε τον κινητήρα της ηλεκτροβάνας, το άσπρο κουτί δηλαδή. Με τον κινητήρα εκτός βάνας άνοιξε τον θερμοστάτη σου και δες αν κινείται ο άξονάς του (παρατήρησε με υπομονή, ο άξονας στρέφεται αρκετά αργά). Αν ο κινητήρας δουλεύει, δοκίμασε με μια πένσα να δουλέψεις την βάνα, ενδεχομένως και να έχει κολλήσει.

----------

FILMAN (16-02-17)

----------


## antonisfa

> antonisfa εσύ μιλάς για μαγνητική βάνα http://www.aircoline.gr/0D99E947.el.aspx ενώ ο παθών μιλάει για ηλεκτροβάνα http://www.kotsovos.gr/index.php/mai...E%B1%CF%82-jes
> Βασίλη, λύσε τις βίδες και αφαίρεσε τον κινητήρα της ηλεκτροβάνας, το άσπρο κουτί δηλαδή. Με τον κινητήρα εκτός βάνας άνοιξε τον θερμοστάτη σου και δες αν κινείται ο άξονάς του (παρατήρησε με υπομονή, ο άξονας στρέφεται αρκετά αργά). Αν ο κινητήρας δουλεύει, δοκίμασε με μια πένσα να δουλέψεις την βάνα, ενδεχομένως και να έχει κολλήσει.



Ναι Βασίλη έχεις δίκιο υπάρχουν κι αυτές!

----------


## ΒασίληςΠάτρα

Η βανα με πενσα ανοιγοκλείνει κανονικά.  Έχω λύσει τις 3 βίδες από κάτω και έχω ανοίξει και το καπάκι. Αυτό με την καθυστέρηση δεν το έκανα γιατί δεν το είχα κατάλαβει οτι αργεί 2 λεπτά για να ανοίξει ή κλείσει. Θα το δοκιμάσω απόψε και θα ενημερώσω. Ρελε έχει τελικά ; μοορει να φταίει αυτό ; Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια παιδιά !!!

----------


## FILMAN

Πολλά μπορεί να φταίνε. Βάλε καμια φωτο.

----------


## ΒασίληςΠάτρα

> Πολλά μπορεί να φταίνε. Βάλε καμια φωτο.



Τι Φωτογραφία να βάλω; Δεν την έχω λύσει τελείως να δούμε κάτι

Δοκίμασα πριν από λίγο και δεν είδα να κινείτε ο άξονας στο άνοιξε κλείσε αλλα έχει μια ανοχή λασκο περίπου 40 μοίρες. Δοκίμασα να κινήσω τον άξονα με κατσαβίδι και το διαπιστωσα.

----------


## vasilisd

> Τι Φωτογραφία να βάλω; Δεν την έχω λύσει τελείως να δούμε κάτι
> 
> Δοκίμασα πριν από λίγο και δεν είδα να κινείτε ο άξονας στο άνοιξε κλείσε αλλα έχει μια ανοχή λασκο περίπου 40 μοίρες. Δοκίμασα να κινήσω τον άξονα με κατσαβίδι και το διαπιστωσα.



Η υποδιαίρεση που έχουν αυτοί οι κινητήρες είναι πολύ μεγάλη, δεν υπάρχει καμία περίπτωση να την γυρίσεις με κατσαβίδι. Η ανοχή 40 μοίρες που λες οτι έχει είναι πολύ, το ποιο πιθανό να έχει ''κουρέψει'' κανένα γρανάζι. Αυτό μπορείς να το διαπιστώσεις βγάζοντας το πλαστικό κάλυμμα, αν το μοτέρ εργάζεται αλλά ο άξονας από κάτω όχι.

----------


## ΒασίληςΠάτρα

> Η υποδιαίρεση που έχουν αυτοί οι κινητήρες είναι πολύ μεγάλη, δεν υπάρχει καμία περίπτωση να την γυρίσεις με κατσαβίδι. Η ανοχή 40 μοίρες που λες οτι έχει είναι πολύ, το ποιο πιθανό να έχει ''κουρέψει'' κανένα γρανάζι. Αυτό μπορείς να το διαπιστώσεις βγάζοντας το πλαστικό κάλυμμα, αν το μοτέρ εργάζεται αλλά ο άξονας από κάτω όχι.



Επανέρχομαι στο θέμα. Μόλις την άνοιξα. Λοιπόν άλλαξα το ρελε (αν το λέω σωστά) με ένα άλλο από διπλανή ηλεκτροβανα που άνοιξα για να κάνω δοκιμή.  Δούλεψε μια φορά το μοτέρ και άνοιξε την βανα του καλοριφέρ οκ. Μετά στο κλείσιμο του διακόπτη το μοτέρ δεν δούλεψε, αλλά επειδή μένω σε πολυκατοικία δεν ξέρω ακριβώς τι παιζει με το τελευταίο διαμέρισμα που κλείνει το καλοριφέρ. Αν παραμένει ανοικτό δηλαδη μέχρι να παγώσει το νερό. 
Τα γρανάζια όλα καλά και τα γύρισα με το χέρι και κινείτε και ο άξονας.

----------


## el greco 1

γιατι δεν εβγαζες την η/β απο το ενα διαμερισμα να την δοκιμασεις στο δικο σου και αλλαξες  το ρελε μονο?εμεις απο εδω τι να σου πουμε τωρα?

----------


## gasperam

Με το κολητηρι σου περασε με κοληση την βαση του ρελε. Πρεπει ανοιγοντας τον θερμοστατη να αναβει η λυχνια νεον της πλακετας

----------


## ΒασίληςΠάτρα

> γιατι δεν εβγαζες την η/β απο το ενα διαμερισμα να την δοκιμασεις στο δικο σου και αλλαξες  το ρελε μονο?εμεις απο εδω τι να σου πουμε τωρα?



Γιατί πρέπει να κλείσω γενικό πολυκατοικίας και να ξεσυνδεσω 5 καλώδια για κάθε ηλεκτροβανα και να τα ξανασυνδεσω. Εκτός και κάνω κάτι λάθος. Κάθε βοήθεια και πρόταση δεκτή παιδιά.  Το μόνο που σκεφτηκα είναι να περιμένω μεχρι αύριο που θα ξανανοίξει το καλοριφέρ να δω αν θα εχω θέρμανση με κλειστο το διακόπτη.

----------


## ΒασίληςΠάτρα

> Με το κολητηρι σου περασε με κοληση την βαση του ρελε. Πρεπει ανοιγοντας τον θερμοστατη να αναβει η λυχνια νεον της πλακετας



Με βοηθάς πάλι γιατί είμαι λίγο άσχετος ;

Όταν ανάβω διακόπτη και θερμοστατη ανάβει μια λυχνία στο ρελε.  Εννοείς κάτι άλλο ;

----------


## gasperam

Οταν ανοιξεις τον θερμοστατη αναβει η λυχνια στο ρελε αλλα και η λυχνια της πλακετας.Εαν δεν αναβει η νεον της πλακετας περασε μια ολες τις κολησεις της βασεις του ρελε.Προσοχη χωρις ταση ολη η αυτονομια.

----------


## peros550

Να χαιρετίσω την παρέα. Διάβασα και τις 14 σελίδες με πολύ ενδιαφέρον. Μπαίνω κατευθείαν στο θέμα. Έχω μια ηλεκτροβάνα η οποία ελέγχει το boiler. Η ΗΒ και ο πίνακας είναι JES με ρελέ σε συνδεσμολογία η τελευταία ΗΒ παραμένει ανοιχτή.  

Όλα λειτουργούν ρολόι. Θέλω μονάχα να κάνω μια μικρή μετατροπή. Συγκεκριμένα θέλω να μπορώ να δώσω εντολή στην H/B και από άλλο σημείο μέσω αυτής εδώ της smart Wifi συσκευής: https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B07...=eauciuen03-21

Η συσκεύη αυτή ειναι πολύ απλή σε λειτουργία. Παίρνει ως είσοδο 220, και στην έξοδο έχει ένα ρελέ που είτε δίνει 220 είτε τα κόβει. 

Σκέφτηκα λοιπόν να πάρω τα 220 που δίνει ο πίνακας αυτονομίας στον θερμοστάτη, να τα δώσω στη Smart συσκευή και την έξοδο της συσκευής, να τη γεφυρώσω στην εντολη που έρχεται από το θερμοστάτη και πηγαίνει προς την Η/Β & πίνακα. 

Είναι καλή σαν σκέψη ή μπορεί να δημιουργήσει προβλήματα στον θερμοστάτη?

----------


## vasilllis

Θερμοστάτη εννοείς αυτόν που χειρίζεσαι εσύ για να ανοιξεις-κλεισεις την θέρμανση του νερού χρησης.;
Μπορείς να το χρησιμοποιήσεις άφοβα.

----------


## peros550

> Θερμοστάτη εννοείς αυτόν που χειρίζεσαι εσύ για να ανοιξεις-κλεισεις την θέρμανση του νερού χρησης.;
> Μπορείς να το χρησιμοποιήσεις άφοβα.



Ναι ακριβώς αυτό εννοώ. Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντησή σου. Είναι ενα πράγμα σαν να λέω ότι βάζω δύο θερμοστάτες να ελέγχουν την ίδια ηλεκτροβάνα παράλληλα.

----------


## antonisc

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  ,,,

----------


## vasilllis

> Ναι ακριβώς αυτό εννοώ. Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντησή σου. Είναι ενα πράγμα σαν να λέω ότι βάζω δύο θερμοστάτες να ελέγχουν την ίδια ηλεκτροβάνα παράλληλα.



αρκει να συνδεσεις σωστα.

----------


## Ευγενιος

Καλησπέρα πως μπορώ να αλλάξω την συνδεσμολογία στον κικλοφορυτη οταν κλείνουν οι ηκεκτροβανες να εκτονώνει το ζεστό νερό Πού πάει στον ηλιακό, μέχρι να κρυώσει το νερό.
Που έχει διακλάδωση πρην τις ηλεκτροβανες???
Σας ευχαριστώ.

----------


## vasilllis

ευγενιε εχεις καθολου ιδεα τι ειναι αυτο που γυρναει τις Η/Β?Ποιος ειναι ο ελεγκτης του συστηματος σου?

----------


## Ευγενιος

Ναι οκ. Εγω Θέλω να δινω ρεύμα Και οταν κλείνουν οι  η/β ώστε να εκτονώνει το ζεστό νερό, που μπορεί με κλειστές η/β να φτάνει μέχρι τον ηλιακό και πάλι πίσω.

----------


## vasilllis

σωστα λοιπον.Πρεπει να δωσεις ρευμα στην Η/Β

----------


## Ευγενιος

Εγώ δεν Θέλω  να  είναι  ανοιχτές  οι η/Β, η Βάνα- έξοδός για τον ηλιακό  είναι πριν από τις η/Β  άρα  δεν με ενοχλεί  αν είναι  κλειστές. Εγώ Θέλω αν γίνετε να δίνω ρεύμα στον κικλοφορυτη ώστε να δουλεύει μέχρι να κρυώσει το νερό στο κύκλωμα του καλοριφέρ.

Πώς  μπορώ να αλλάξω την σινδεσμολογια απο  τον θερμοστατη που είναι  πριν τον κικλοφορυτη?

----------


## vasilllis

απο τον πινακα.

----------

